# Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?



## Jackass!!!! (1. März 2015)

*Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe auf meinem Asrock extreme 9 einen AMD 9590 verbaut.
Als kühlung habe ich einen Nepton 140Xl verbaut.
Die Kühlung ist ja über 2 Stecker anzuschliessen. Bei dem Asrock kann ich nicht beide Stecker auf CPUfan 1+2 anschliessen.
Dann läuft immer alles auf voller lautstärke. Nicht auszuhalten. Da kann ich die Lüfter nicht regeln.
Jetzt habe ich die Pumpe auf Cpu Fan 1 und die beiden Lüfter via Y KAbel an Chassis Fan 2 gesteckt.
Ich kann zwar jetzt die Lüfter über das BIOS regelen, jedoch funktioniert es nicht richtig.
Wenn ich auf Full on stelle drehen sie maximal. Das ist soweit richtig,Geht,
Stelle ich z.b auf Level 7 (9 ist Max) drehen die beiden Lüfter immer nur hoch und wieder runter. Die Drehzahl wird überhaupt nicht gehalten.
 Hört sich an wie beim Gasgeben im Auto.
Die Kühlung scheint auch nicht so funzen. Games bleiben gerne mal stehen (Freeze)
Hatte ich vorher nicht Oder hab ich es evtl nicht richtig angeschlossen?
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Soulsnap (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Um es kurz zu machen: Ja, meiner Meinung nach ist die Nepton VIEL zu Schwach für den 220W TDP Boliden.

Bei einer Custom Wakü nimmt man als Faustregel: Pro 100W Abwärme 120mm Radiatorenfläche.
Da es sich um eine AiO handelt, die in 90% der Fälle keine besseren Kühlergebnisse liefern als gute Luftkühler,
 ist ein einzelner 140mm Radiator viel zu unterdimensioniert für den 9590.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ok ok.
Was ist mit der Lüftersteuerung?
Warum drehen die beiden Lüfter immer hoch und wieder runter? Drehzahl runter dfrehzahl hoch... Das ging doch vorher??
Angeschlossen sind sie auf Chassis Fan 2.
Es läuft nur die Full On Stellung. Da drehen sie Max. Auf 6 , 7 oder 8 drehen Sie nur hoch und runter als ob sie laufen wollen aber nicht können.


----------



## Soulsnap (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Das kann verschiedene Gründe haben. Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht wie sie soll oder die Lüfter haben nen Knax weg zum Beispiel.


----------



## S754 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Was willst du mit dem kleinen Ding? Dieser Prozessor braucht mindestens einen 240mm Radiator, sonst hält der nicht seinen Takt.
Gib die AiO so schnell du kannst wieder zurück und hol dir was anständiges.


----------



## PileDrive (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Wie der Kollege Soulsnap schrieb die Aio Waku die du hast ist zu Schwach für den 9590 besser geeignet währen die Varianten hier  

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ries-H110-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung::21991.html

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...X61-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung-280mm::28934.html


----------



## Jackass!!!! (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Hy
die hatte ich schon vorher. Schlagt mir mal was gutes vor.
Ich habe noch 2 r9 290 verbaut die ebenfalls gut abwärme erzeugen


----------



## S754 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Voll der AMD-Fanboy, was? 

Hol dir eine klassische H100i, H110 oder H105 und gut ist.


----------



## PileDrive (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ähm du hast noch 2 r9 290 karten ja und diese cpu die eh schon Wakü empfohlen wird warum hast du nicht gleich dein ganzes system unter wasser gesetzt?.Wenn man schon einiges ausgibt sollte man an sowas nie sparen


----------



## Jackass!!!! (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Nein nicht unbedingt. Ich hatte vorher ein Asrock was mit meinen beiden 290ern nicht wollte. 
Da hatte ich das Board auf ein extreme 9 getauscht. 
Und da hatte ich halt nur die Möglichkeit n 9590 draufzupacken.
Ist so wies ist. 
Bin ja nicht unzufrieden. Die Games haben ganz ordentlich FPS mit 2 x 290ern.
Das ein Intel immer noch schneller ist , dass weiss ich auch.

Ich will jetzt erstmal primär mein Lüftungsproblem lösen.
Kann das Board einen weg haben wegen der hoch und runter drehenden Lüfter?


----------



## Jackass!!!! (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ich hatte vorher eine 7990. Die war aber defekt. Für das Geld habe ich eben 2 290er gekauft.
So hats sich zugetragen
Es lief ja alles. Bis zu dem 9590 und der Nepton 140xl


----------



## Soulsnap (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Wenn sie dann mal wieder verfügbar ist: Raijintek Triton (0R100018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beste AiO am Markt, allerdings nur im Ausland verfügbar: Swiftech H220X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit

Oder eines der Custom EInsteiger Sets von Aquatuning:

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Von den Corsair AiO´s rate ich prinzipiell ab.


----------



## S754 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Oh Gott, bitte die Triton auf keinen Fall kaufen!!!
Von der gibts vermehrt Fälle von Undichtheit, weil der Kühler gerissen ist. Außen Hui innen Pfui! 



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Von den Corsair AiO´s rate ich prinzipiell ab.



Die sind wenigstens Dicht und ausgereift!


----------



## Soulsnap (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Alle 5 die ich verbaut habe sind Dicht, laufruhig, liefern gute Temps und tun was sie sollen. 
Wie viele hast du selbst in der Hand gehabt und bei wievielen hast du nur gehört sie seien undicht, nachdem die Besitzer versucht haben die Anschlüsse aus dem AGB zu schrauben?

Von den vielen Corsair AiO's die ich im laufe der Jahre verarbeitet habe, haben viele mit Pumpenklackern etc zu kämpfen.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ich habe ein Coolermaster Haf x Case. Was geht denn da an Maximum rein?
Und ich sollte auch noch mal prüfen warum sich die Lüfter jetzt nicht steuern lassen.
nicht das es beid der nächsten Wakü das Gleiche ist.


----------



## Eckism (1. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

1 Fan-Anschluss sollte auch nur 1 Fan steuern. Da Lüfter eigentlich nie die gleichen Drehzahlen untereinander haben. Da keine stabilen Drehzahlen (weil 2 Lüfter) zustande kommen regelt die Steuerung hin und her.
Auf maximale Stufe(9 statt 7) regelt er nix mehr.

Bei dem kleinen Radiator ist der Prozessor schon bei maximaler Drehzahl an der Kotzgrenze, da brauchst du nix mehr zu regeln.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (2. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ok,
ich habe die Lüftung noch auf meinem 8350 gehabt. Dachte das reicht.
Wohl eher nicht.
Ich hoffe das ich eine 220 bzw 240er im Haf X unterbringen kann.
Die 140Xl passt ja genau hinten dran.
Ach die Triton ist ziemlich billig. Taugt die?
Was haltet ihr davon:
Hydro Seriesâ„¢ H110i GT 280Â mm Extreme Performance CPU-FlÃ¼ssigkeitskÃ¼hler


----------



## Jackass!!!! (2. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Geht auch die Kraken x61?
Ich bin mir unsicher was ich in das Haf X 942 passt.
MMM


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Anstatt einer Kraken X61 oder Corsair 110 besser das Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Triple. Der 360 mm Radiator passt unter den Deckel.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Bezüglich der Triton.
Habe schon 2 davon verbaut und kann nicht klagen, die Pumpe ist sehr ruhig und die Kühlleistung (1x I7 5820K @ 4,3GHZ, 1x 5960X @ 4GHZ) passt auch.
Wenn dir die Triton nicht zusagt (nur weil die Preiswert ist, ist die noch lange nicht schlecht) dann würde ich die H100i GTX oder H110i GT nehmen.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ok die Magicool würde mich schon interessieren.
Die Kraken x61 passt laut CaseK nicht in mein Gehäuse.
Nur die 240er oder 360er Variante.
Empfohlen hat man mir die https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/::22853.html
Was haltet ihr davon.
Ist nicht so viel gefummel wie die Magicool. Oder?


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Sorry ausversehen doppelpost


----------



## Soulsnap (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Die Kraken mit dem 280er Radiator passt auch hinein.

Zitat: 
In the retail samples the HAF-X will  support a 240, 360 or 280mm radiator out of the box and there is plenty  of room inside for a pump and reservoir


Cooler Master HAF-X (RC-942-KKN1) Full Tower Case Preview - Specifications, Availability and Pricing

Oder auch hier: This top panel also as the ability to hold a 240, 360, or 280mm radiator with no modification needed

Cooler Master HAF X Review » Page 2 - Closer Look: Continued - Overclockers Club


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Was verstehts du unter gefummel? Schlauch auf die passende Länge kürzen und die Fertigmischung in den AGB kippen?

Mit der Empfehlung auf Caseking bekommst du bei einer Preisdifferenz von 10€ eine spürbar geringere Kühlleistung. Wenn es nicht auf jeden € ankommt rate ich dir zum Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Triple.


----------



## Soulsnap (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Der Magicool Slim ist nur leider einer der miesesten Radis auf dem Markt.

[Bundymania User Review] Triple Radiator (360) Roundup - 16 Rads tested !

Da würde ich doch die 12€ mehr in die Hand nehmen für dieses hier: 
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Der Magicool Slim ist nur leider einer der miesesten Radis auf dem Markt.
> 
> [Bundymania User Review] Triple Radiator (360) Roundup - 16 Rads tested !
> 
> ...



Unterschied zwischen dem erstplazierten Radiator und dem Magicool:

Fan speed 600 rpm: 3,5°C
Fan speed 800 rpm: 2,3°C
Fan speed 1200 rpm: 2,6°C
Fan speed 1500 rpm: 2,9°C

Und die besser plazierten Radiatoren haben teilweise die doppelte Tiefe

Das Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany geht auch, allerdings solllte man die Alphacool DC-LT Pumpe mit 7V oder besser 5V laufen lassen. Ansonsten wird es ungemütlich.


----------



## Soulsnap (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Das Ding ist trotzdem Murks. Die Restlichen Komponenten waren im Review dazu auch noch weit hochwertiger, so das sich das ganze nochmal stark nach unten korrigiert mit den Sachen aus dem Set.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Die restlichen Komponenten sind in dem Test hochwertiger, aber wieso soll das einen *starken* Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung haben.

In der PCGH 08/2014 gab es einen Test zu CPU-Wasserkühlern von 35€ bis 80€. Der Watercool war auch dabei. Die Temperaturdifferenz vom ersten zum zehnten Platz lag bei weniger als 2°C.

Die im Test verwendete Laing DDC+ Pump with Alphacool Acetal Top ist definitiv hochwertiger/zuverlässiger. Allerdings erreicht eine Magicool DCP450 aus dem Set in einem Kreislauf mit ...



> Den Wert in meinem fantastischen Testvideo habe ich mit 18 in Worten  ACHTZEHN Koolance QD3 Teilen = 9 Paar erreicht (bei der Angabe mit 4  Paar hatte ich wohl gerade an ein anderes Sys. gedacht+ 180er Radi + Sensoren + Filter + DFM + AGB + CPU/GPU Kühler +  16/10er Schlauch + Tüllen. Ich kann das Setup gern nochmal mit der Cam  "abfahren". Von daher packt die Pumpe auch eure beiden Sys.




Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe- Durchfluss und Soundcheck

... einen Durchfluss von 60 Litern. Bei dem was er vorhat wird der Durchfluss höher sein, selbst wenn er noch zusätlich einen weiteren Radiator einbindet.

Wieso sollte das Set also in der Kühlleistung deutlich schlechter sein.

Um wieder zum Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany zu kommen: Die Lüfter sind keine PWM-Lüfter und laufen dauerhaft mit 1300 U/min. Durch eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung wir das Set auch nicht günstiger.
Die Pumpe ist unter 12V laut und wird erst mit 7V oder 5V erträglich.
Und das der Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 und der CPU-Kühler Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light die Kühlleistung, wenn überhaupt, nur um wenige Grad erhöhen werden, war wie oben erwähnt das Fazit in der PCGH Ausgabe 08/2014 und das Ergebnis des Radiatorentest, den du hier als Link gepostet hast.

Wenn nach deiner Einteilung das Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Triple Murks ist, ist das Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany auch Murks.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Also jetzt doch lieber nicht die von CaseK vorgeschlagene 100i Mod Corsair kaufen?
Ich bin jetzt kein Pfennigpfuchser
Ach das war die Mail von Case:
Gerne helfen wir Ihnen weiter, scheinbar lässt sich in dem Coolermaster 
    Haf x942 Gehäuse nur ein max. 360mm Radiator im Deckel verbauen. Die 140 
    bzw. 280mm Radiatoren sind etwas breiter und daher würde eine Corsair 
    H110 oder NZXT X61 nicht rein passen. 

Ich bin da jetzt ein wenig verunsichert. Passt, passt nicht...


----------



## Soulsnap (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ne Weile nachgeforscht. 
Die Ursprünglichen "Test samples" des HAF X waren in der Lage 280mm Radiatoren aufzunehmen ohne das man selbst noch was "modden" musste.
Die Version die dann Final auf den Markt kam ist dazu nicht mehr in der Lage. Man müsste ein paar Löcher selbst bohren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtxiBTmWUo


----------



## Jackass!!!! (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Also würdet ihr eher zur 360er Lösung tendieren? Scheint ja auch zu passen


----------



## Soulsnap (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Jap, Custom WaKü mit 360er Radiator bietet sich da an.

Wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast dann am besten sowas: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Jackass!!!! (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Das geht schon klar. Wenn es gut ist


----------



## Jackass!!!! (6. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ich bin gerade über die beiden Teile gestolpert. Was haltet ihr davon?
Fractal Design Kelvin S36 Review - Cooling > Watercooling - Reviews - ocaholic
Thermaltake CL-W007-PL12BL-A Water 3.0 Ultimate CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ich bin kein Fan von 120mm Lüfter auf Radiatoren. Die Dinger müssen schnell drehen, damit sie genug Luft durchkriegen und sind dadurch halt laut.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (7. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Lässt sich beim 360er Radi kaum vermeiden.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ich weiß. Nimm halt einen 420er Radiator.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (7. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ne,  ein 360er passt gut in mein Gehäuse.
Da hab ich mich entschieden. Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob jemand die beiden obigen Waküs kennt.
Die Fractal 36 ist schon zu haben, die Thermaltake hier noch nicht.
Ich sehe da jetzt auch keine grossen unterschiede


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

PCGH hat die S24 getestet. Abgesehen vom kleineren Radiator ist sie identisch zur S36. 

Fractal Design Kelvin S24: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. März 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Ok da ich mit meinen 2 r9nern eh kein Silentfeti bin kann man Sie wohl kaufen.
Ich denke mit der Thermatake habe ich keinen Vorteil. Ausser das dort wohl eine Software für die Lüftersteuerung dabei ist. Das hat die Fractal wohl nicht-
Fractal Design Kelvin S36 Review - Kühlung > Wasserkühlung - Reviews - ocaholic
Fractal Design Kelvin S36 Review (Cooler) - HardwareHeaven.com


----------



## Jackass!!!! (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nepton 140XL keine Lüftersteuerung? Evtl zu schwach für AMD 9590?*

Hallo,
ich melde mich mal kurz zurück.
Habe mittlerweile die Thermaltake Ultimate 3.0 verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Keine Abstürze mehr. Hält den 9590 gut im Zaun.
Die Montage im oberen Deckel ist auch besser als vorher (hinten).
Und es hat alles ohne Probleme gepasst.
Da ich auch noch 2 Ati 290er verbaut habe.


----------

